# software di video montaggio

## sciack

Ciao ragazzi,

scusate, mi stavo chiedendo (anzi è per un mio amico...) se esiste qualche applicazione buona per fare del video montaggio con effetti tipo pinnacle studio, ovviamente sotto linux. Ovviamente ci saranno prodotti commerciali: immagino di sì in quanto molti effetti speciali dei film vengono proprio sviluppati in ambienti linux... però immagino saranno software altresì "speciali" e non di facile reperibilità... se non a fronte di un'adeguato pagamento, o forse neanche in vendita.

Qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche delucidazione?

thanks a lot.

sciack

----------

## xlyz

cinelerra

io non l'ho mai usato, ma ho letto che è potente

c'è in portage

----------

## Ginko

Dai un'occhiata anche a Kino

C'e' l'emerge  :Smile: 

--Gianluca

----------

## sciack

grazie ragazzi.. in effetti cinelerra è molto bello, ora cmq li provo entrambi. 

byez

----------

## almafer

c'è anche linuxvideostudio,tipo il software pinnacle,ma non so come funziona,cinelerra sembra molto buono

----------

## sciack

Almafer: interessante. ma dove lo trovo?? conosci la pagina web di riferimento? in effetti se lo cerco lo troverò, però dato che sono un po' di corsa...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *sciack wrote:*   

> Almafer: interessante. ma dove lo trovo?? conosci la pagina web di riferimento? in effetti se lo cerco lo troverò, però dato che sono un po' di corsa...  

 

Se può interessarti ho trovato questo:

" Linux Video Studio is a small-'n-simple GUI for the MJPEG-tools ( http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/ ). The MJPEG-tools can be used to record video from a zoran-based capture card (DC10+, Buz, LML33), playback video to the same card and encode video to MPEG.

Linux Video Studio tries to extend this with simple editing functions, like deleting frames, adding frames from new videos, moving frames, scene detection etc. "

Il sito vero e proprio del progetto che ti interessa dovrebbe essere: http://ronald.bitfreak.net/

Buona lettura!  :Smile: 

----------

## sciack

ti ringrazio.. ci guardo anche se a primo acchito non mi sembra proprio un programma di video montaggio, nel senso di aggiungere effetti visivi ai video ecc... cmq guarderò... bye

----------

## cerri

Un mio amico mi ha FORTEMENTE consigliato cinecoso  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

ho visto che ti hanno già postato il link,aggiungo che spero sia migliorato perchè quando ho provato io ad usarlo,mi crashava di continuo,ma è passato del tempo,probabilmente adesso andrà meglio,cinelerra rimane probabilmente il migliore

----------

